
Ask HN: Learn Python in 2020 - nerform
Few questions:<p>1. What is the best and also fastest way to learn the language in 2020? (please recommend resources)<p>2. Do I need to learn Python 2.x or just latest version?<p>3. What Python API&#x27;s&#x2F;libraries&#x2F;frameworks are most in demand when applying for work?<p>Thank you all in advance.<p>Edit: formatting
======
ktpsns
Python 3 vs Python 2 is easily answered: The differences are subtle (there are
concise lists of differences), you can apply any old tutorial/book/Ressource
and for instance mostly have to ensure to type print(foo) instead of print foo
or foo.items() instead of foo.iteritems().

Depending on libraries, it highly depends on what you want to do. Python for
data science? There are tons of great open books.

Python is great for its REPL shell. You can learn the language by
experimenting and exploring. This approach is also part of many API docs in
python, in contrast to many other comparable programming languages.

------
blickentwapft
You can answer these by googling.

~~~
nerform
True (already done that), but I would like to hear HN community opinion.

~~~
blickentwapft
If you’ve googled then why are you asking about python 2?

~~~
nerform
Because Python 2 is in almost every book and online course (even that it has
reached end of life).

